# New Trick Ideas!



## Eder C. (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello all!

West will be two on Wednesday (I wish he was still little ), but anyway... He has a pretty good list of tricks that he knows like sit, stay, down, speak, shake, leave it etc.. all the basics. 

Now I want to teach him new tricks to challenge him more. We live in the city so its not as easy to take him to a big field, but we do have grass areas around the house, and we can always do things at home too. 

Any ideas on new tricks would be awesome! thanks!!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Some my boy Smokey knows. Bow, crawl, closing cabinets and drawers, while laying down he crosses his two front paws, roll over, go night night( lay in his bed), hi five, holding 1 finger up he will put one paw on my arm while I'm on my knees then I put two fingers up and he will put the other up, he also knows beg, and pick the hand with the treat in it, i put one leg up and he knows to jump over it, he also knows circle, and all the basics as well. Teaching different tricks if fun.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's see, my guy (5yo) Baron knows the following:

Normal OB (sit, stay, down, stand, come, over), wait (stops in place), twirl, shake, wave, place (goes to his rug), watch him (ScH decoy work), bow (play bow), out, off, NO, leave it, Find it, Where is your Mom/Dad?, Bang (play dead), some tracking, ???

And all of the OB stuff can be done at a distance of at least 35'


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Besides the basics, Stella can roll over, spin, peek a boo, find it, jump, crawl, chin, shake, and my favorite-whisper.


----------



## ankittanna87 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi Eder, if u haven't already, check out "tab289"s videos on YouTube.. his dog does some pretty amazing tricks & he has videos on how to teach the dog to do it.. and the best part is u can do it at home.. just some nifty tricks.. 

Kaiser apparently only knows: Food, Potty!


----------

